# A response to James White by Samuel Waldron any thoughts?



## B.L.Smith (Aug 4, 2022)

#datpostmil? A Friendly (and Reluctant) Response to James White (and All My Postmillennial Friends) - Covenant Baptist Theological Seminary


Sam WaldronDr. Sam Waldron is the Academic Dean of CBTS and professor of Systematic Theology. He is also one of the pastors of Grace Reformed Baptist Church in Owensboro, KY. Dr. Waldron received a B.A. from Cornerstone University, an M.Div. from Trinity Ministerial Academy, a Th.M. from Grand...




cbtseminary.org


----------



## Polanus1561 (Aug 4, 2022)

I got to say James White has a lot to interact with, with regards to eschatology, textual criticism, and epistemology!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## B.L.Smith (Aug 4, 2022)

Indeed!
My first thought was I wouldn't associate loose thinking with James White.
My second thought was- please correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think James White, Jeff Durbin, Kenneth Gentry, and Douglas Wilson believe in a "Golden age" anyway. In the sense that the golden age is a time of peace, prosperity, and happiness alone. Which it seems was Samuel Waldron's argument. They just believe that the golden age is that Christianity will be the dominant worldview.


----------



## B.L.Smith (Aug 4, 2022)

What is the most dominant world religion?
Major religious groups
Christianity (31.2%)
Islam (24.1%)
Irreligion (16%)
Hinduism (15.1%)
Buddhism (6.9%)
Folk religions (5.7%)
Sikhism (0.3%)
Judaism (0.2%)
I don't know how accurate this is I just used the Google machine somebody might have a better resource or something.


----------



## Scottish Presbyterian (Aug 4, 2022)

B.L.Smith said:


> What is the most dominant world religion?
> Major religious groups
> Christianity (31.2%)
> Islam (24.1%)
> ...


For a start, Christianity here includes Romanism and EO (and likely Mormons, JWs, etc). Also, if almost 70% of the world is following one false religion or other (even before you count Romanism, etc), then Christianity is hardly dominant.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B.L.Smith (Aug 5, 2022)

Scottish Presbyterian said:


> For a start, Christianity here includes Romanism and EO (and likely Mormons, JWs, etc). Also, if almost 70% of the world is following one false religion or other (even before you count Romanism, etc), then Christianity is hardly dominant.


Good observation, I wonder what the true percentage is today?


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 5, 2022)

When I was a hardcore recon we literally believed the n a golden age


----------

